# March Weekend Manatee Trip (3rd & 4th)



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wanted to pass to everyone that is interested in, or going on, the Manatee Trip the weekend of March 3 and 4 that tomorrow (17th) is the last day that you can reserve rooms under the Due South block. The hotel will still likely have rooms but they may be at a different rate. For more information go to our website at the link below. Hope to see you on one of the trips! http://www.duesouthcustomcharters.com/page8.html

Remember this is the trip that is a few days after the weekday trip in February with Clay-doh. Both should be a great trips! It is a lot of fun. Try to get on one of them if you can.


----------

